# Looking For



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Hi everyone,
I'm looking for a 1/16 scale toy Case D standard tractor. I remember see one on a web sight several years ago but don't remenber what it was called. I was thinking it had to do with red something. I would appreciate any info on this.
Thanks
caseman-d


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

You could try here.
Rodster

http://www.hoober.com/toys/116_toys_pg1.htm


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rodster _
> *You could try here.
> Rodster
> 
> http://www.hoober.com/toys/116_toys_pg1.htm *


Thanks for the link Rodster. They have a couple of DC-3's but no Case D standard    . Will keep looking. They did have a couple of nice 400's.
Thanks again
caseman-d


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

caseman,

I found a site called Red Wagon Antiques and Farm Toys. I didn't see a 1/16 Case D, but maybe you could get some info from the owners of the site. Looks like it might be a hard one to find.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks mow, I emailed them and will wait and see. I do think that is the sight that had it at one time. Think if I find one it might be spendy. Thanks again for the link.
caseman-d


----------

